# That's One RICH Fish



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

A couple went fishing and bagged much more than just a fish. The fish was carrying 80k in its stomach. They'll get to keep the money if noone comes to claim it.  Personally, I don't see anyone stepping forward. Meanwhile, where DID I put my fishing pole. 

Jodi


----------



## sammiemom (Jun 16, 2002)

LOL!

Where was this? I need to catch something for dinner!

With my luck I'd catch one of the Snakeheads found in a Crofton pond.  

Sue


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

SM,
If you're in Crofton, you may find more than a snake head!


----------

